# Hand Ejector Decipher Help ??



## micsteam (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there, 
I have a WW I hand ejector 2nd model and I was told it was Canadian issue and suposedly chambered in .455 although presently .45 ACP with moon clips. I'm trying to collect info to determine if this was issued to the British or Canadian Service and trace it's serial number to see when it was made and maybe if the serial or stampings/castings will reveal any additional info. I've tried finding info on the web but nothing specific to the different models/calibers and service issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

These guys deal in a lot of old stuff, they might be able to help you out or at least point you in the right direction:

Collectors Firearms

Another good bet might be the *Smith & Wesson Historical Foundation*

http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-ha...82436-smith-wesson-historical-foundation.html


----------



## micsteam (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks I'll try them .


----------

